
A Scientist Attended a Flat Earth Convention.  What They Learnt - rement
http://www.iflscience.com/space/a-scientist-attended-a-flat-earth-convention-heres-what-they-learnt/all/
======
IanDrake
The article had an interesting title, but the actual text quickly descended
into comparing hard science like physics with soft sciences like political
science and sociology.

Basically, if you’re a flat earther you’re pro brexit and trump. Because
“experts” in political science said brexit and trump are bad and you ignored
them, you must also be the type of person who ignores hard facts.

It’s a subtle (or not so subtle) put down for anyone who’s politics is right
of left.

